# Goodyear Highway Patrol by Columbia



## pedal_junky

*Goodyear Hi-Way Patrol by Columbia*




Seen this bike at a local antique store today with a $100 price tag. Tires are shot, non original seat and pretty crusty.


----------



## pedal_junky

*After some cleaning.*

Got some rust off, straightened the rack, and put new tires on it.


----------



## sfhschwinn

Awesome job and great find


----------



## pedal_junky

sfhschwinn said:


> Awesome job and great find




Thank you!!


----------



## mick5cents

That cleaned up nice.Cool bike


----------



## Nickinator

Interesting, I didn't know they made the Hiway Patrol in a middleweight, I see they carried the frame painted "feathers" over, neat.
I have one but it's a ballooner, it's one of my favorites. 

Great job cleaning it up


Darcie


----------



## pedal_junky

Nickinator said:


> Interesting, I didn't know they made the Hiway Patrol in a middleweight, I see they carried the frame painted "feathers" over, neat.
> I have one but it's a ballooner, it's one of my favorites.
> 
> Great job cleaning it up
> 
> 
> Darcie




Thanks Darcie. I need to thank jrpromo and mrcolumbia for all the help on this one. We  figured this bike to be a '59. Catalog does not show Goodyear bikes, but they are basically the Standard Torpedo which do not have the "feathers".(?) Still have yet to see a Skyhawk chainguard like this one. And since it had a rack and chrome  fenders, it probably had a tank at one time which I am hunting for. Prefer the ballooners but thought this was kinda neat.


----------



## R.Wheeler

Scored this one yesterday! It’s had a few sub-par replacement parts, like tires and pedals (and at least one wheel), but the tank bell is functional and the chain oiler is still behind the chain guard. The straight bar and tank combo carry a fairly masculine attitude...


----------



## Sven

That Highway Patrol cleaned up very well. Good job!

@R.Wheeler , nice score!


----------



## R.Wheeler

She’s in pretty good shape!


----------



## Adamtinkerer

Nice one! I own pedal junky's Skyhawk now.


----------



## Flyingmike32

pedal_junky said:


> *Goodyear Hi-Way Patrol by Columbia*
> 
> View attachment 148792Seen this bike at a local antique store today with a $100 price tag. Tires are shot, non original seat and pretty crusty.
> View attachment 148790View attachment 148791



Nice looking bike! Cleaned up well. What did you use o the surface rust? Also, if you decide to sell that seat I am interested. It looks closer the one that should be on my early 60’s Firestone Silver Cruiser.


----------



## mickeyc

Here's my Highway Patrol ballooner from the ad I saw when I bought it.  I've added a correct tank and rack.


----------



## Ron

mickeyc said:


> Here's my Highway Patrol ballooner from the ad I saw when I bought it.  I've added a correct tank and rack.
> 
> View attachment 1004881



What year is this bike? I have one very similar and I can not get a positive 100% ID of year and Model. I "believe" mine is a 1950 Hi-Way Patrol.
Thank you.


----------



## Ron




----------



## mickeyc

1957,  if you have the serial number there is a chart to determine year.  Attached photo shows it with correct rack and tank.


----------



## Ron

Thank you soooo much.
You just made my day.
Serial Number R554607


----------



## Ron

Ron said:


> Thank you soooo much.
> You just made my day.
> Serial Number R554607



The chart that I came across (Cardiff Bike Shop) shows this serial number was for 1967. I may have the wrong chart or may be reading it wrong. 
Thanks again


----------



## flyingtaco

mickeyc said:


> 1957,  if you have the serial number there is a chart to determine year.  Attached photo shows it with correct rack and tank.View attachment 1500791



Do you have a link to that chart?


----------



## Ron

Thanks again, greatly appreciated. Any chance you can send me that link?


----------



## Ron

mickeyc said:


> 1957,  if you have the serial number there is a chart to determine year.  Attached photo shows it with correct rack and tank.View attachment 1500791



Do you know what serial number this bike has?


----------



## Ron

Hi all,
Good morning.
I want to thank all of you for your help and input the past few weeks.
I greatly appreciate the guidance.
However, I'm still not convinced that my bike isn't a 1950's something model. 
Even though the "Columbia's Serial Number Chart" tells me I have a 1967.

1967​​R464982 - R842814​
The serial number on my bike is R554607.
I can't find any pictures anywhere on the World Wide Web that shows my identical bike, EXCPET for Mikeyc's bike pictured in this thread (thank you sir). 
It's identical to mine except mine is green. He states his bike is a 1957.
I did find out that there is a "Mr. Columbia" out there. Hopefully he'll see this post and comment as well.
If I have a 50's something or a 60's something it doesn't matter to me, I feel very fortunate to have found this bike.
Just looking for a POSITIVE ID so I can sleep, LOL,,,,,,,
I hope I'm not offending anyone for asking again, and again, and again, I know all of you have way more knowledge than I do. 
Once again, everyone's input is greatly appreciated.
All the best,
Ron


----------



## mickeyc

If you Google Columbia Hi Way Patrol Sky Hawk ( I'm pretty sure you already have) you will find that Columbia used the Hi Way Patrol name plate on a LOT of different models.  There are balooners, and middle weights.  A couple of the middle weights have chain guards from the factory with SKY HAWK and JET FIRE on them.  Some came with 2 speed rear wheels.  The ONLY way to tell year of your bike is with the serial number...period.


----------



## Ron

Hi Mickeyc,
Good morning. 
Thanks again for the input.
If you don't mind me asking, what's the serial number on your bike?
All the best,
Ron


----------



## Ron

Hi all,
Me again, the PITA, lol.
I've been searching all morning and seem to believe, I have found a winner.
A list of Columbia Serial Numbers www.columbiamfginc.com (frequently asked questions)
Looks to me like they may have duplicated "some" numbers.
1952 R519593 - R804246 and 
1967 R464983 - R842814
I'm going to take it upon myself and say my bike was manufactured in 1952.
Case closed, now I'll leave you guys alone.
Once again, thank you for all the help.
Ron


----------



## Ron

To determine the year your bike was made find the serial number stamped on the bike and then match to the following chart:

1936 A5429 - A266083

1937 B5000 - B195407

1938 C5000 - C130896

1939 D5000 - D156044

1940 E5000 - E168879

1941 F5000 - F213132

1941 G5000 - G17433

1942 G17434 - G112858

1943 G112859 - G195135

1944 G195136 - G200000

1945 J5000 - J114781

1946 K5000 - K256116

1947 L5001 - L313474

1948 M5001 - M345445

1949 M345446 - M525640

1950 N5000 - N59606

1950 R5000 - R182877

1951 R200000 - R519593

1952 R519593 - R804246

1953 R804247 - R855423

1953 W5000 - W317999

1954 W218000 - W376443

1955 A5000 - A197956

1956 B5000 - B95332

1957 C5001 - C105020

1958 C105021 - C288230

1959 E5000 - E273125

1960 H5000 - H259120

1961 K5000 - K205465

1962 L205466 - L425743

1963 M425744 - M617828

1963 N617829 - N624001

1963 N5000 - N26183

1964 N26184 - N370693

1965 N375000 - N817898

1966 R100000 - R464982

1967 R464983 - R842814

1968 R842815 - R987209

1968 S5000 - S331191

1969 S331192 - S767191

1970 S767192 - S950093

1970 W5000 - W242733

1971 W242734 - W752146

1972 W752147 - W803303


----------



## Adamtinkerer

Cardiff Bike Shop has a good serial list online, that's what I refer to. Also, I still own the '59 I got in trade with Pedal Junky!


----------

